# crazy collar story and pics



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I hunted Nebraska this last wed-sun. there were plenty of birds but the hunting was tough a few of the days. Anyway on Sunday I got lucky and found a ross goose that had frozen into the ice on a pond by its legband. I dont know how long it had been there but it was just laying belly down with one foot frozen in the ice around the band. Pretty crazy, right! Well its not even the craziest thing that we happened to find that day.

That afternoon my buddy Kenny was driving along the top of the hill on the pasture pond we were hunting and blurted out "neck collar" - I figured he was b.s.ing then he slammed on the breaks and jumped out of the truck. There were several thousand birds using this pond every night and there were a few dead carcasses spread around the area that eagles and other critters had been eating. Turns out this blue goose had the azz end of it eaten off but still had a neck collar on it. We searched all over for the bottom half where the legs would be but had no luck. Heres a few pics:

The collared blue:



















The collar, the banded ice foot ross' goose, and a regular snow goose band I shot as well.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How many times do I have to comment about horseshoe's up your arse???

Your luck is just insane. I'm having you buy me a power ball when you get up here. Nice work buddy


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats crazy! Some guys have all the luck. :beer:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a funny story to. Last year while hunting snows in ND a buddy and i were driving around in a snow storm at the end of March looking for snows. I drove by a field of frozen sheet water and saw what i though was a dead swan? I walked out to it to find that it was alive but the transmitter collar on its neck had iced up so it couldn't get off the ground. So I picked it up took it to a buddies shop and cut the collar off. I got the band number on its leg and took the bird back to where i found it. It's mate was still flying around and after a bit they paired up and disappered into the snow storm. I ended up calling the number on the band and the lady who banded the bird emailed me and gave all the info on the swan she also let me keep the collar! She was very excited to find out the bird was still alive because the collar had crapped out two years prior. The swan was banded in NC in 2002. I'll most pics if I can figure out how to do it?

P.S. drinving with the swan in my pickup made for quite a drive!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> P.S. drinving with the swan in my pickup made for quite a drive!


LOL. I'll bet that did make for a wild ride.

JD, those are great stories and pics. Thanks for sharing.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Cool story and good eye!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

These stories are magazine worthy and the pics make them that much better. An eagle/predator just might be waiting to pass a band out the 2 hole. :-? 
Congrats guys! :beer:


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Great stories Guys!


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

i dont really hunt geese what so ever not because i dont think i would like it just not abel to where i live. what is the deal with the collars like i understand that very few birds have them but why is it good to get one? or would i just have to be a goose hunter to understand just wondering thanks.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

JD, you look like you have been living out of your layout blind in those pics! :beer:


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

majo22 said:


> i dont really hunt geese what so ever not because i dont think i would like it just not abel to where i live. what is the deal with the collars like i understand that very few birds have them but why is it good to get one? or would i just have to be a goose hunter to understand just wondering thanks.


Hunting waterfowl is great. Being able to harvest a bird with a leg band is an added bonus. Similar to sweet talking the hotest girl you know into coming home with you for the night, and before you are ready to head home with unbelievable hottie, she ask, "can I bring my extremely hot friend with me too?" :wink:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Dam Dude your surrounded with bling!

You should keep diggin in that area, might find some long lost pirate treasure too :lol: :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Shoot man, great story and me like the pics


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Unreal! Lucky!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm with Chris, maybe all the guys here should pool their $ and JD can go buy the PB tickets.

JD you'll have memory of that trip that no one wil ever take from you, and that is what hunting is all about IMO!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

He is the luckiest SOB I know!!!
Congrates JD!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great story! I would look for the highest perch and go over there with a metal detector for the bottom half!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

JESUS CHRIST!!! i cant even get laid by my own gf, whats the secret to ur luck????


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Dang it man everytime i turn around your holding some jewelry, yet everytime we go......nothing? WTF? Good for you


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

You must be able to S*** and turn it into GOLD too!!! Nice work!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> . I'll most pics if I can figure out how to do it?
> 
> P.S. drinving with the swan in my pickup made for quite a drive!


Go to the how-to forum further down. There are several threads that discuss how to post pics...

I'd love to see all those pics of the swan and the transmitter...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

While on the "how to" forum, teach us how to keep a swan in your truck.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Well my luck continued today........hunting by myself, over only 240 decoys I had a good shoot which included a snow that was banded in 98'. The band was really worn with one number being completely worn off! 8)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:homer: The week you are here, I am sitting right next to you and claiming all the birds! :beer:

Congrates!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

JD kills more banded snows in a season than most do in a lifetime! Is your dogs name Ebay? J/K 8)


----------

